

How Breaking Bad inspired my DIY responsive device board - pedrombafonso
http://blog.twintechs.com/how-breaking-bad-inspired-my-diy-responsive-device-board

======
jfrench
So after you factor in the cost of supplies, mobile device cases and the
Ghostlab license, is this really that much of a savings? Is it worth going
cheap on something that is going to hold $3k - $5k worth of devices?

~~~
gaberoffman
So depends on your use case, I guess. What are the other viable alternatives?
If this were for an office where it was always going to be up, then no, I
would go with something sturdier. But for something temporary.. ?

